
How can I drink a bubble tea to ensure that I don’t finish the tea before bobas? - kristw
https://medium.com/@kristw/boba-science-how-can-i-drink-a-bubble-tea-to-ensure-that-i-dont-finish-the-tea-before-the-bobas-7fc5fd0e442d
======
justfor1comment
I am almost certain this is going to be an interview question at one of the
FANGs within a week.

------
proftom
I never found this to be a problem. My teenage son and I would have blowpipe
fights with the straws and left over pearls. The neat thing was you couldn't
say "Ha, you missed!" because they would stick to you and you could then pull
them off and re-sue them as ammo.

Depending on where you are are drinking your bubble tea this may not be
culturally appropriate though.

------
ganonm
Pro tip: if you're ever drinking slush, drink from the top down (I.e. Always
keep the straw at the surface of the slush). This largely avoids the problem
of ending up with just a load of ice at the bottom.

------
megaman8
I can totally relate.

This is a big problem to solve. Let's combine video input with some AI to
estimate the boba to tea ratio. Then the app can calculate the precise angle
of straw placement to maximize boba intake.

------
thedaemon
I have the opposite problem. I eat all of the bobas and still have tea left!

------
lol_jono
separate the boba and the tea with a sieve. eat boba. drink tea.

------
bachbach
I have had this experience.

Still don't understand the fascination - maybe I had inferior quality bubble
tea.

~~~
turtlebits
It's a fad. That said, the texture/sweetness of the pearls can vary a lot.
(They're pretty finicky to cook correctly), so you are going to get a pretty
big range of quality.

That said, I prefer egg custard if I get milk tea.

~~~
sushid
It's a fad? I've had bubble tea for the last ~15 years. There have been and
are countless boba stores all over the States.

